# CoD:WaW installation problems.



## fluffybunny! (Apr 17, 2009)

I have seen this problem before but mine is a little bit unique. The error message reads:

"Error 1305: Problem reading from file:

D:\Setup\Data\Main\video\ber2_load.bik. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it"

The other threads I have viewed all confirmed that the file was missing from the disk. However, when I go to the folder the file is there, along with all other installation files. I used to get the same problem with localized_english_iw02.iwd until I switched to a virtual drive to run the disk, now it gets past that file to the file mentioned above where it stops. Any help? I don't think that the file is corrupted for I believe that the setup would recognize it rather than telling me that it doesn't exist.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure DEP is disabled, make sure your antivirus is not blocking the game.
Also, this could be a failing Hard Drive....

You should try reinstalling the game with Revo uninstaller (www.revouninstaller.com)


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

are your cd's scratched?Maybe a dvd-r problem cause you said when you switch to virtual drive it runs fine?


----------

